# Inverts!



## chickensnake (Mar 14, 2011)

Just wanted too see who else on here keeps inverts? I know of a few but would like to know if there is more out there 
Also what you keep.
I have a Breeding pair of Southern Black Rock scorps
I will be keeping 3 of their offspring too lol.
A pair(not sure of sex) of Liocheles sp.Townsville
3 northern S. plumipies slings(3rd instar)
Also a Phlogius Sarina juvi.
On the way i have a Breeding pair of liocheles Waigensis, and 5 of their offspring, mabey a few othe sp too when i get the money :lol:


----------



## Tornacade (Mar 14, 2011)

i keep a small selection of inverts, keep adding to my collection though

12x black rock scorpions
1x flinders ranges scorpion
2x wishbone trapdoors
1x p. sarina
2x s. plumipes
1x c. auntiipes

Coming soon:
2x Lychas Cf lappa
2x p. crassipes "eunice"
2x p. sarina
1x s. plumipes


----------



## Dannyboi (Mar 14, 2011)

I keep mealworms and crickets.


----------



## reptilesrkool (Mar 14, 2011)

5 turantulas getting another five next week getting about 40 scorpions in a few weeks and got about 15 at the moment diff speacies 18 stick insects getting more and have had alot of other speacies


----------



## chickensnake (Mar 15, 2011)

anyone else? lol i know theres more than 3 of us


----------



## Klaery (Mar 15, 2011)

I keep LOTS


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 15, 2011)

we want pics, we want pics, we want pics!!!
Love inverts! I have not got any but would love to get some scorps and stick insects


----------



## Eddie2257 (Mar 15, 2011)

iv wanted soem for ages just like a few scorps or somehting but just havent got to it.


----------



## chickensnake (Mar 15, 2011)

here is some piccy's 
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/animals-5363/new-black-rock-scorpions-150716/ there is some of the black rocks...


----------



## richoman_3 (Mar 15, 2011)

hmmm i should make a list... 
here we go :lol:

Scorpions

4x Urodacus manicatus
1x Urodacus elongatus
1x Urodacus yaschenkoi
1x Lychas Buchari
4x Liocheles Caudicula
1x Liocheles Karschii
1x squama (mnc form)
1x squama (vic form)
1x Urodacus Armatus (nsw form)
5x Urodacus Macrurus Black form
3x Urodacus Macrurus Red form
2x lychas marmerous obscurus

T's

1x sarina sling
5x Northern plumipes slings
5x Black slings
3x Tropix slings
2x Armstrong Beach slings 
1x Stirlingi sling
2x Pseudocrass juvies
1x strennus juvie
1x mature female sp.4

Trapdoors

1x Misgolas stanwellia
1x Misgolas mascordi

Pedes

1x Scolopendra morsitans (yellow tiger form)
1x Scolopendra morsitans (orange unbanded)
1x Scolopendra morsitans (red form)
2x Scolopendra morsitans (normal form)
2x Scolopendra morsitans (gummy form)
1x Scolopendra laeta
8x Cormocephalus aurantiipes (vic form)
2x Cormocephalus aurnatiipes (nsw form)
5x Cormocephalus Brachyercus (qld)
4x Cormocephalus Westwoodi (nsw form)
1x Cormocephalus sp. (unknown)
2x Rhysida Nuda
1x Arthrorhabdus mjobergi
1x Tiger rubripes (BIG)
2x Green rubripes
1x Kurunda rubripes
10x Tiger rubripes pedelings
11x Rhysida nuda pedelings
8x Cormocephalus auraniipes pedelings (nsw)
22x Cormocephalus westwoodi pedelings (nsw)

Stick Insects

2x spiny leaf insects
2x cigar stick insects

Mantids

3x Pseudomantis albofimbriata
1x Archimantis Latislya
1x Kongobatha diademata
1x Paraoxypilus tasmaniensis

all i can think of for now.... probs some i havnt listed.
getting more soon though


----------



## chickensnake (Mar 15, 2011)

haha showed everyone up nick. c'mon then put some pix up


----------



## robwilco76 (Mar 15, 2011)

ID please... location Cooktown, FNQ.


----------



## richoman_3 (Mar 15, 2011)

robwilco76 said:


> View attachment 190915
> ID please... location Cooktown, FNQ.


 
liocheles sp. Cooktown .

liocheles need a revision done so they mainly just call them by there locales now (the species being plumped under caudicula and waigiensis)


----------



## robwilco76 (Mar 16, 2011)

richoman_3 said:


> liocheles sp. Cooktown .
> 
> liocheles need a revision done so they mainly just call them by there locales now (the species being plumped under caudicula and waigiensis)


 

Great, thanks for the help


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Mar 16, 2011)

i have centipedes and a golden orb spider 



richoman_3 said:


> hmmm i should make a list...
> here we go :lol:
> 
> Scorpions
> ...



woah, damn nick, you have a lot of inverts, what species of centipede have blue legs? coz i have seen them on a property near wangaratta a while back


----------



## Dannyboi (Mar 17, 2011)

lizardboii said:


> i have centipedes and a golden orb spider
> 
> 
> 
> woah, damn nick, you have a lot of inverts, what species of centipede have blue legs? coz i have seen them on a property near wangaratta a while back


No joke I throw bugs to the golden orb out the front of mine its HUGE there are loads around here at the moment but this one is the biggest I have seen.


----------



## sammy09 (Mar 18, 2011)

i have 
6x spiney leaf insects
7x bark mantids
2x flinders ranges scorpions ones heavily gravid
1x E.Rubripe (centipede)


----------



## chickensnake (Mar 18, 2011)

awesome guys, anyone else?


----------



## richoman_3 (Mar 18, 2011)

lizardboii said:


> i have centipedes and a golden orb spider
> 
> 
> 
> woah, damn nick, you have a lot of inverts, what species of centipede have blue legs? coz i have seen them on a property near wangaratta a while back


 
sounds like a rhysida nuda, did they have a brownish/purplish body ?

MOST of my invert pics are on here - Flickr: richoman_3's Photostream
not really much T slings and smaller pedes as they are hard to get pics of :/


----------



## velvetsicklid (Mar 18, 2011)

One of the sp black slings from DannyK (awesome guy to deal with)





My Male Rubiseta sourced from Grunto (Another awesome guy to deal with)




















My female Rubi from the green scorp:




My goliaths when i first got them:



My goliaths as of last week:


----------



## chickensnake (Mar 18, 2011)

haha i like it how your coin shrunk


----------



## velvetsicklid (Mar 18, 2011)

Shhhhhhhhhh its an illusion that and its all the change i had lol


----------



## harley0402 (Mar 18, 2011)

i used to have heaps of those black rock scorps, i used to catch them in my paddock. I court 13 in half an hour once then let them go. I also a found a big fat one outside my bedroom door and i kept it for a couple of days and it gave birth, that was pretty cool. When the babies had their first shed or whatever you call it, and were off the mother, i let them all go.


----------



## steven84 (Mar 20, 2011)

i have 4 baby Liocheles waigiensis


----------



## Psychad (Mar 30, 2011)

I have 15 tarantulas so far - (x4) Phlogius rubiseta, (x1) Phlogius sarina, (x2) Phlogius crassipes Eunice, (x1) Phlogius crassipes Kuttibul, (x1) Selenotypus plumipes Southern Form, (x1) Phlogius black, (x1) Phlogius hirsutus, (x1) Phlogius strenuus, (x1) Phlogius Goliath and a couple more.....also (x1) Hadronyche sp. Funnel-web female and 4 scorps (3 Lio's and a yashie). My room is a critter zoo and will only get worse when I get my rep enclosures happening! G'day Nick, didn't know you were on here mate.


----------



## chickensnake (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice Psychad, any chance of some pix?


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 3, 2011)

richoman_3 said:


> hmmm i should make a list...
> here we go :lol:
> 
> Scorpions
> ...


 
How did your mum let you keep them? I'm not even allowed 1 scorpion, even if I pay with my own money!


----------



## dihsmaj (Apr 4, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> How did your mum let you keep them? I'm not even allowed 1 scorpion, even if I pay with my own money!


 
I'm allowed everything except for spiders and scorps, but only if I catch them.


----------



## Psychad (Apr 4, 2011)

Pics are in an album on my profile


----------



## sunshines (Apr 6, 2011)

*Some of mine*








This is not all my inverts, i have other types of huntsmans n centipedes,i have about 50 pedlings a lots of baby huntsmans,one assassins bug,a trapdoor spider,rainforest scorpion, n a small raspy cricket.
8)8)8)8)8)


----------



## chickensnake (Apr 6, 2011)

sunshines, that last pic is cool as


----------



## richoman_3 (Apr 6, 2011)

hey adam.

hmm i might need to update my list :lol:


----------



## sunshines (Apr 6, 2011)

chickensnake said:


> sunshines, that last pic is cool as


Cheers mate,that's my big male (Australostoma Australasia) giant king cricket.


----------



## nonamesleft (Apr 14, 2011)

I have 3 x Sarina's,1x Goliath, 1 x Blackrock and 1 x liocheles....can we share techniques on how everyone changes substrate etc etc...my Sarina's are quiet large and very very fast and skittish...which brings a little difficulty changing substrates...hope his doesn't sound silly???


----------



## Psychad (Apr 14, 2011)

nonamesleft said:


> I have 3 x Sarina's,1x Goliath, 1 x Blackrock and 1 x liocheles....can we share techniques on how everyone changes substrate etc etc...my Sarina's are quiet large and very very fast and skittish...which brings a little difficulty changing substrates...hope his doesn't sound silly???


 
Not silly at all mate, glad to help if I can.


----------



## nonamesleft (Apr 14, 2011)

Psychad said:


> Not silly at all mate, glad to help if I can. [/url]


 
Thanks mate... Will check it out...


----------



## Gangrenous (Apr 16, 2011)

Ive always wanted a wallsized ant farm but i havent been able to find someone who sells the needed items to set it up


----------



## thesilverbeast (Apr 18, 2011)

I have my fair share of invertebrates. Here's one of my T's.


----------



## richoman_3 (Apr 18, 2011)

shes a big girl!


----------



## nakerz_the_herp (May 21, 2011)

Currently I have one blue leg 'pede. No pics as yet, but its a nice little bug.


----------



## kitty.kirst (Jun 19, 2011)

*my list*

2 male goliath,one female margin-winged
5 male spiny leaf,9 female spiny leaf
1 female U.armatus
2 Urodacus elongatus(m/F),7 F/ Urodacus manicatus,1M U.manicatus
1 common garden mantid,1 Burying mantid
1 male false garden mantid,1 stick mantid
1 Selenotypus,poss sp 4...

lots of eggs of spiny,goliath,margin-wing and children's insects


----------



## Hai-Raoul (Jun 21, 2011)

Hello kitty! Good to see another familiar name! Your collection is definitely growing!
Might as well put up my list while I'm here.

3x mature male Lychas marmoreus Obscurus
2x juvie Lychas marmoreus Obscurus
2x mature female cercophonius squama
1x mature female Urodacus manicatus

2x female dipluridae Sp. Curtain web spiders
1x male dipluridae Sp. Curtain web spider
1x Lycosa furcillata

2x orange tiger form ethmostigmus rubripes

And whole lotta woodies, but they are just for food lol

Looking at getting a sarina soon too...


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 21, 2011)

At the moment:
1x Garden Mantis
1x Tree Running Mantis
2x Unidentified Phasmids

And my mums friend out in the mines of inland QLD sees T's all the time and he'll send me one next time he finds one


----------



## Hai-Raoul (Jun 21, 2011)

That's so Kool, wish I knew someone like that!


----------



## sammy09 (Jun 21, 2011)

lol everyone from AIF is joining this forum now
at the moment i have:too much (if there is such a thing as to much)
ohh and today i caught a type of aquatic invert


----------



## richoman_3 (Jun 21, 2011)

iluvbiebersammy9 said:


> at the moment i have:too much (if there is such a thing as to much)



....whats too much, 15 :lol: ?


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 21, 2011)

iluvbiebersammy9 said:


> ohh and today i caught a type of aquatic invert


 
Gimme gimme gimme :shock: :lol:


----------



## sammy09 (Jun 21, 2011)

richoman_3 said:


> ....whats too much, 15 :lol: ?


 lol no, i have 7 pedes 6 stick insects 15 mantids 2 scorps ?? millipedes and 1 aquatic invert (that i shouldnt have for to long)


----------



## timantula (Jun 21, 2011)

last count i have 32 T's. and 2 scorps.


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 21, 2011)

richoman_3 said:


> ....whats too much, 15 :lol: ?


 
That is a lot? Not all of us get everything we want...


----------



## Hai-Raoul (Jun 21, 2011)

Lol, you only have too many inverts if you physically don't have the time to feed them all, and we all know thats alot!


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 21, 2011)

iluvbiebersammy9 said:


> 1 aquatic invert (that i shouldnt have for to long)


 
Why, am I getting it?


----------



## sammy09 (Jun 21, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Why, am I getting it?



hmmm... 
P)


----------



## Reptile_Lover (Jun 22, 2011)

good to see more inverts keepers, i wont right all what i keep but atm i have 221 inverts witch include, trappys, pede's, F/W's T's and scorps


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm starting to get over small mantids, annoying cos they need small tubs and small food, EVERYTHING S SMALL. 
Getting an archimantis nymph, cant wait for it to be BIG.


----------



## RamsMice (Jun 22, 2011)

we found heaps of scops about 50ish at the back heaps of trappies and a bit of centapedes got no photo when its a nice warm day ill go have a look and get some pics also come close with 3 brown snakes :shock: haha.
soon i want to set up a tank and get a invert probley some scopions (have had them)
but now want to get one again

pretty sure there all black rock scorpion though


----------

